# RT series Agco tractors



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I would like some input from anyone that has and or runs these tractors. Do you like the cabs? Any issues that are common to them? What transmission do you like in them? In particular I found an rt 145 that I might go look at for a haying tractor.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry none around here. 45% Red 45% Green 10%the rest in our neighborhood.

We have old orange (D21 and 220) but no new stuff.


----------



## mntractoraddict (Dec 7, 2014)

The only good tractor that is orange is a Kubota......Stay away from AGCO tractors unless you can get it for pennies on the dollar, they have very poor resale and poor dealer service and parts support......Around here is Red, Green and Kubota Orange. NO AGCO except for some Hesston Hay Balers


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Alright... good to know.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Which engine and transmission combo is equipped with? These tractors and their Massey counterparts are fairly well represented here. Maybe not in Montana, but the parts are out there.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The rt is a rebadge of the MF6400 series or 7400 series like the challenger units, should be a good machine.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In the eastern part of the US the RT would be a top notch tractor with top-notch dealer support.That 32 speed transmission worked very well for us it is Masseys Dyna transmission and they were bulletproof. I think that tractor was available with the CVT transmission which I have no experience with. We never owned an RT tractor but we did have its predecessor the 8775 and it's a good tractor.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The RT series is a great mid-range line. RT150 AGCO was the first to offer CVT in the USA (except the Fendt). Cummins in older power shift and the first year of CVT, the. Sisu Power from 2005 to present. Massey Ferguson 7400 series is the same pretty much.

And mntractoraddict must not get out much.... AGCO is pretty well represented in the state of Minnesota. Not as many dealers as JD, I'll admit that.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

It has the 5.9 Cummins. 18 speed full power shift. 04 model year I believe. It does look like a well built tractor. I will have to ship one in from a ways, but not an issue if they are good. I am four hours from the good Agco dealer where I get Hesston parts. I have had a few people tell me it is like a Massey. It says made in Duluth Georgia. The masseys are made in France. This has the upside down three point lift cylinders and the snap ring pto shaft, not the bolt on. I found a Challenger 565 is the same exact tractor as a Massey, with just a sisu engine and not a Perkins.

That is a trouble part is after Oliver went out, the dealers went few and far between. It is amazing how many olivers are still around. Mostly green out here because of the dealer network. Some pockets of red iron. a lot of old red iron still in use too. And there are getting to be some well loved green ones out there! We have been Fords at home but it is time to step up some. I always wanted an 8630 Ford, but they have gone up in price too!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mntractoraddict said:


> The only good tractor that is orange is a Kubota......Stay away from AGCO tractors unless you can get it for pennies on the dollar, they have very poor resale and poor dealer service and parts support......Around here is Red, Green and Kubota Orange. NO AGCO except for some Hesston Hay Balers


Well use it to your advantage and buy it for less.I highly doubt they are hard to get parts for.Dealers are a little farther apart but enough around.I'm sure most MF or challenger dealers could work on them.I use a independent mechanic anyway at 1/2 the rates dealers charge.

I here JD's and Case IH's breakdown also.My Kubota dealer tells me they never break down.LOL.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I here you on the mechanic part swmnhay! I do most of my own because we are so far from one unless it is a serious issue. Good mechanics are hard to find. Most of the good ones are getting close to retirement at a dealer or did retire. Now it seems like just a bunch of parts changers at an expensive rate!

it doesn't matter the color, it does break down. Just some refuse to really look at how much time they spend broke down and the cost to fix. I had a shop tell me that they can't get some pieces for a power shift in a 7000 series Deere already! I have a list I compile for each color around here, but don't hear much wrong with this agco or white in these newer versions. The park lock pin is the main one I hear in like a 6175. A few years ago I had a tractor go down and was looking at a 6710 white. Unless someone on here can correct me, It has the least warranty claims of any tractor. I couldn't find a shop that had seen one, let alone worked on one. A salesman will tell you what you want to hear, a true mechanic will tell you what you don't want to hear!

Thanks guys!


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Good motor and the PTO is swappable then. Handier.


----------

